# ALL BLACK 8 electric pressure



## lukeneale

Hi

Looking at getting this machine - http://www.directhoses.net/collecti...asher-upgraded-wire-reinforced-hose-quick-fit

Anyone used one? if so, what attachment for the snowfoam lance is it?

Kind regards

Luke


----------



## neilmcl

lukeneale said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking at getting this machine - http://www.directhoses.net/collecti...asher-upgraded-wire-reinforced-hose-quick-fit
> 
> Anyone used one? if so, what attachment for the snowfoam lance is it?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Luke


I believe it says it comes with a quick fit adapter to convert a snow foam lance over, presumably you'd swap out your existing attachment, not sure though.


----------



## Cookies

Have a look at this thread chum.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386859

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## steve from wath

ask for a quick release adapter for your snowfoam lance

being sold to trade , who use them day in day out and getting great feedback from them


----------



## Mcpx

steve from wath said:


> ask for a quick release adapter for your snowfoam lance
> 
> being sold to trade , who use them day in day out and getting great feedback from them


Once again Steve we only seem to have your word on this, there is no feedback on the site and even Google has never heard of the machine. Surely if has been so well received by the 'trade' and pro detailers for up to a year then there would be some mention of it somewhere, and if there is, why haven't DH got these 'pros' feedback plastered all over their site? That'd be the first thing I'd do, along with shipping one or two off to the testers here at DW. I'm pretty sure if they tested favourably here and were proven reliable, they'd get a massive boost in sales.

Can't speak for anyone else of course but there is no way I'd lay out £150-250 on an unproven machine that no one has ever heard of. I've just had two Nilfisk machines fail on me in the last 6 months, but I'd still buy another one over this machine simply because if the worst does happen, I can at least be confident in the warranty and service. I had a bad experience with Direct Hose, with both product quality and customer service, which happens sometimes, people make mistakes, but from talking to people on here it seems that I am not alone, so I believe there is fair cause for concern.

But as you yourself say in the thread that Cooks linked to



steve from wath said:


> yes
> 
> i know of them as it my mates company
> 
> ive had one for over a year
> 
> no issues
> 
> all parts replacable
> 
> sold a lot to pro detailers as well on facebook forums
> 
> but im biased :lol:


----------



## dholdi

Biased being the operative word.


----------



## steelghost

From an engineering point of view:

It's an induction motor, so no brushes to fail
The pump head is brass so significantly better corrosion resistance and strength / toughness than aluminium
It looks as though (from some of the pics on this facebook group) that getting the pump head apart if there's problems with seals, plungers etc would not be too hard.
The connections for hose inlet and outlet look well engineered (and these seem to be frequent failure points for the cheapest machines that are made from plastic).
It's also hard to say how good the machining etc is ie how quickly will the pump heads wear, how often will seals need changed, what's the rated duty cycle?

Not sure if there's oil to change?

For me the acid test is what happens when one fails, even if outside warranty - do they have spare parts on hand to get people's machines working again quickly? Or is it a case of "we've got to wait until the next container ship lands at Southampton"?


----------



## shaunwistow

I've got one it's great, I know a couple of detailers who use them on a daily basis.


----------



## pampered

I also use one and it's great. Smashes any karcher, nilfisk etc into the ground. Love it


----------



## steelghost

shaunwistow said:


> I've got one it's great, I know a couple of detailers who use them on a daily basis.


I'm sure they are great while they're working, and all the videos suggest it's a grand little machine. And I'm not trying to say they are any more, or less reliable than any other brand. But with a cheap Karcher, I can take it back to B&Q or Homebase or wherever. With both Nilfisk and Karcher, I have recourse to the manufacturer's warranty. With Kranzle I can freely download fully exploded diagrams and instructions on how to service it, or get it done at any of the UK dealers, if it's outside of the manufacturer's warranty period.

With this machine, I have no idea who the manufacturer is - my only recourse is to the retailer, ie Direct Hoses. I have no idea what stocks of parts they may hold, etc etc.

I want there to be a better alternative than people throwing endless C110s and K2s in the dump, because that is a ludicrous waste of resources. And it looks like this machine is much better made than those machines. But no matter how well made, any mechanical device can (and eventually, will) go wrong, and the true test is how well the "service network" deals with the issue in that case.


----------



## steve from wath

steelghost said:


> From an engineering point of view:
> 
> It's an induction motor, so no brushes to fail
> The pump head is brass so significantly better corrosion resistance and strength / toughness than aluminium
> It looks as though (from some of the pics on this facebook group) that getting the pump head apart if there's problems with seals, plungers etc would not be too hard.
> The connections for hose inlet and outlet look well engineered (and these seem to be frequent failure points for the cheapest machines that are made from plastic).
> It's also hard to say how good the machining etc is ie how quickly will the pump heads wear, how often will seals need changed, what's the rated duty cycle?
> 
> Not sure if there's oil to change?
> 
> For me the acid test is what happens when one fails, even if outside warranty - do they have spare parts on hand to get people's machines working again quickly? Or is it a case of "we've got to wait until the next container ship lands at Southampton"?


allow me to answer a few points you have raised,

induction motor rated at 500 hrs ,thats 500hrs constant use,so if you use washer constantly for 5 hours a week, thats approx years, but that is the unit running constantly, !!
dont forget this has auto stop/start, and thermal overload protection , so how long in normal use will it actually last
pump needs oil change every 100 hrs .
all spare parts are readilly available, if the unit ( motor/pump head) fails inside one year then it will be returned to base and replaced, outside this parts are available,seals , pistons , o rings, valves, etc
All trigger guns , hoses in stock in our uk factory .
with a karcher or nilfisk pressure washer do they advertise the motor life prior to selling a unit ?.

hope this helps


----------



## Hereisphilly

What's the difference between the standard hose, the reinforced plastic hose and the rubber one?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Simo87

steve from wath said:


> allow me to answer a few points you have raised,
> 
> induction motor rated at 500 hrs ,thats 500hrs constant use,so if you use washer constantly for 5 hours a week, thats approx years, but that is the unit running constantly, !!
> dont forget this has auto stop/start, and thermal overload protection , so how long in normal use will it actually last
> pump needs oil change every 100 hrs .
> all spare parts are readilly available, if the unit ( motor/pump head) fails inside one year then it will be returned to base and replaced, outside this parts are available,seals , pistons , o rings, valves, etc
> All trigger guns , hoses in stock in our uk factory .
> with a karcher or nilfisk pressure washer do they advertise the motor life prior to selling a unit ?.
> 
> hope this helps


So you work for this company aswell then? I'm sure in another thread you say it's your mates company... it is slightly alarming this all singing all dancing p**s all over nilfisk karcher etc, used by the pros!!! But no feedback... or even a mention of it anywhere than the website itself..

Simmo,

Tapatalk!


----------



## dholdi

steve from wath said:


> allow me to answer a few points you have raised,
> 
> induction motor rated at 500 hrs ,thats 500hrs constant use,so if you use washer constantly for 5 hours a week, thats approx years, but that is the unit running constantly, !!
> dont forget this has auto stop/start, and thermal overload protection , so how long in normal use will it actually last
> pump needs oil change every 100 hrs .
> all spare parts are readilly available, if the unit ( motor/pump head) fails inside one year then it will be returned to base and replaced, outside this parts are available,seals , pistons , o rings, valves, etc
> All trigger guns , hoses in stock in our uk factory .
> with a karcher or nilfisk pressure washer do they advertise the motor life prior to selling a unit ?.
> 
> hope this helps


Is it your company or your mates ?
If it was my mates I would be pointing out all the issues raised and getting him/her to do something about it.
The silence interspersed with the odd post from yourself is hardly reassuring.


----------



## neilmcl

He does seem to have an intimate connection to the company, according to the the facebook group here


----------



## Bod42

Must say Ive read a few threads like this and I don't like companies who arent transparent say I was all prepared to buy a hose from Directhoses but went with Q washers on Ebay instead. Only good reviews for them.


----------



## Simo87

Bod42 said:


> Must say Ive read a few threads like this and I don't like companies who arent transparent say I was all prepared to buy a hose from Directhoses but went with Q washers on Ebay instead. Only good reviews for them.


That's what reputations are built on buddy, I'm all for a new ish company to come into the "scene" but for a company that's been around for almost 4 years with no feedback... bells are ringing.. they claim to r n d and build and store or whatever on site, yet a simple Google maps search in street view the buildings shown do not look that big for that type of business.. more like import and flog job..

My two pence.. until proven wrong.

If Mr Nicholls came onto the forums and shown some pics, maybe sent a few devices to testers... surely would get some amazing feedback... if the products are what they claim to be.

Simmo,

Tapatalk!


----------



## steve from wath

mates company

i help him out, when im not doing my full time job

he not on here as he not a detailer , or even car cleaner

ive told him of peoples concern

try running a company and answer all mails etc, travel the world researching etc , there are only a few employees

someone was asking about being sent a unit to test on here as hes a reviewer etc

when he was told that a unit would be supplied for him to trial and that he then could buy the unit at a discount ,,didnt want to know,, he expected a free unit !!

hes been in the hoses game for 30yrs long before facebook and dw even exisited and hes still around..


----------



## steve from wath

Hereisphilly said:


> What's the difference between the standard hose, the reinforced plastic hose and the rubber one?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


standard is still a plastic outer , that will kink if you twist it,

reinforced has a wire running thru the inner to add strength , it still has the outer plastic skin , better at resisting twisting and kinking

rubber is twin wire reinforced and a rubber outer the strongest of them all ,


----------



## lukeneale

I am with the others, if it was such a good machine and used by detailers, it surely would be published and be well known of, the video, pictures and write up seems good, but why isn't there any reviews?


----------



## Simo87

lukeneale said:


> I am with the others, if it was such a good machine and used by detailers, it surely would be published and be well known of, the video, pictures and write up seems good, but why isn't there any reviews?


Or spec sheet, model number etc etc

Simmo,

Tapatalk!


----------



## steve from wath

why not use contact details on the site

then youll be able to get details / info you want


----------



## steelghost

steve from wath said:


> allow me to answer a few points you have raised,
> 
> induction motor rated at 500 hrs ,thats 500hrs constant use,so if you use washer constantly for 5 hours a week, thats approx years, but that is the unit running constantly, !!
> dont forget this has auto stop/start, and thermal overload protection , so how long in normal use will it actually last
> pump needs oil change every 100 hrs .
> all spare parts are readilly available, if the unit ( motor/pump head) fails inside one year then it will be returned to base and replaced, outside this parts are available,seals , pistons , o rings, valves, etc
> All trigger guns , hoses in stock in our uk factory .
> with a karcher or nilfisk pressure washer do they advertise the motor life prior to selling a unit ?.
> 
> hope this helps


It's all good info, why is most of it not on the website? PDFs for stripping the pump head yourself? Or just film yourself doing it and put it on YouTube!

Karcher and Nilfisk do not advertise motor life, but they are trading on years of reputation in the market place. You are asking people to trust your products without that. I know you said your mate's been selling hoses for 30 years, which is great, that doesn't mean these pressure washers are (or are not) reliable. If you want folk to choose this machine over a known quantity, it's no good saying "those guys don't publish motor specs so I won't" - you need to be *better* than them, otherwise why would I risk my money?

One other question - it says the machine is made in the UK - what is meant by that? ie are you machining brass stock to make the pump head, valves etc? Winding your own motors? Or are you buying components from other UK manufacturers and assembling them? Or buying from overseas and assembling in UK? Or buying an overseas made unit and fitting a casing and a badge to it? Etc. Lots of people are keen to say things are made in the UK these days, but the engineering chops to build a pressure washer doesn't grow on trees, so a little bit more transparency would be appreciated here.


----------



## neilmcl

steve from wath said:


> why not use contact details on the site
> 
> then youll be able to get details / info you want


Good to see full contact details are now on the site :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx

On paper the machine appears to be ideal for our purpose and may well be everything that people are claiming of it, but the 'unknown quantity' for me is still the question of what would happen if something did go wrong. 

SG is absolutely right when he says you have to be better than the competition but while you might not be able to offer the same level of support or infrastructure, there is no reason why you shouldn't be shaming them with customer service. That is the one area where small company's have the advantage over the big boys and is very often the deciding factor in people's decision to buy or not. So when things go wrong, and they inevitably will for whatever reason, that should be an opportunity for the little guy to prove to the customer why they are better off with them.

Direct Hoses have failed to do this more often than not, there are plenty of people who have bought their hoses and never had a problem with them so are perfectly happy to recommend them, but we have also seen several cases of people not being happy with their product only to be even less impressed with the subsequent service they receive trying to get the issue sorted. So for me personally, although this machine ticks all of my boxes I am still reluctant to buy one because I don't want to be in the position in 9 months time where there is an issue with the machine and I am getting attitude for it.

Let me ask you all, based on reputation alone, if Qwashers had launched this machine instead of Direct Hose, would we even be having this discussion?


----------



## dholdi

steelghost said:


> One other question - it says the machine is made in the UK


It also says the hose reels are made in the UK, however the pictures are exactly the same as the ones sold from Poland on ebay.

Even down to one of the three bolts that hold the assembly together being significantly longer than the other 2.


----------



## steelghost

dholdi said:


> It also says the hose reels are made in the UK, however the pictures are exactly the same as the ones sold from Poland on ebay.
> 
> Even down to one of the three bolts that hold the assembly together being significantly longer than the other 2.


And this is where "made" can be defined many different ways - it's possible that both DH and the Polish outfit are both buying their components from the same third party manufacturer? I would then say that the reel was assembled in the UK and made wherever.


----------



## Blackroc

I've not used the pressure washer machines so wont comment on that, but I have purchased two lots of hoses direct from these guys and have to say the delivery from order and actual quality of the product is spot on and that for me is all that matters. 

That said, communication through the website or through the Facebook site if you message directly is very average at best. 

Messages not replied to, no follow up when I am promised a reply 'I'll get back to you later with some pictures and info' - 4 weeks later and still no follow up despite me chasing them. I'm not saying that this is the norm for everyone but would certainly make me think twice about ordering again in the future..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

Blackroc said:


> I've not used the pressure washer machines so wont comment on that, but I have purchased two lots of hoses direct from these guys and have to say the delivery from order and actual quality of the product is spot on and that for me is all that matters.
> 
> That said, communication through the website or through the Facebook site if you message directly is very average at best.
> 
> Messages not replied to, no follow up when I am promised a reply 'I'll get back to you later with some pictures and info' - 4 weeks later and still no follow up despite me chasing them. I'm not saying that this is the norm for everyone but would certainly make me think twice about ordering again in the future..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This does seem to be a common experience, and there is a big difference between a £40 hose that is unlikely to ever go wrong and a £200 pressure washer. I do really want one of these machines, but it just feels like too much of a risk.


----------



## chrisc

He's actually one of the nicest people you could meet knows is stuff and regarding the reel I've had mine 3 years no issues same with hose and even sorted my trailer to traction engine hose out.


----------



## shq

steve from wath said:


> allow me to answer a few points you have raised,
> 
> induction motor rated at 500 hrs ,thats 500hrs constant use,so if you use washer constantly for 5 hours a week, thats approx years, but that is the unit running constantly, !!
> dont forget this has auto stop/start, and thermal overload protection , so how long in normal use will it actually last
> pump needs oil change every 100 hrs .
> all spare parts are readilly available, if the unit ( motor/pump head) fails inside one year then it will be returned to base and replaced, outside this parts are available,seals , pistons , o rings, valves, etc
> All trigger guns , hoses in stock in our uk factory .
> with a karcher or nilfisk pressure washer do they advertise the motor life prior to selling a unit ?.
> 
> hope this helps


I see some people have jumped down Steves throat over posting the above but I've just ordered a new hose for my nilfisk (separate thread for that when it arrives) and in the conversation on the phone with directhoses they told me the exact thing about serviceability and spare parts. You guys could have most if not all of your concerns answered/allayed by giving them a ring. I rang on two occasions and the phone was picked up within two rings. A lot more than can be said for their competitor...


----------



## neilmcl

shq said:


> I see some people have jumped down Steves throat over posting the above but I've just ordered a new hose for my nilfisk (separate thread for that when it arrives) and in the conversation on the phone with directhoses they told me the exact thing about serviceability and spare parts. You guys could have most if not all of your concerns answered/allayed by giving them a ring. I rang on two occasions and the phone was picked up within two rings. A lot more than can be said for their competitor...


You must be reading something else because I don't see anyone "jumping down Steves throat over posting the above", merely a few posters raising a few concerns.

That said it's good that you managed to get your questions answered promptly, however one thing you need to realise is those contact details, incl phone number, has only just recently gone up on their site, which I imagine is mainly due to posts raised on this very forum concerning lack of contact with DH.


----------



## GleemSpray

Bought a Direct Hose product - had problems - no replies to request(s) for help - won't be buying anything else from them. 

Secondly, I have to say that Steve invites this criticism by appearing to be a Direct Hose product specialist when things are going well, then switching to "nothing to do with me, its my mates company" when people complain. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## shq

I'll wait until I receive my product and use it until I deliver my full verdict. You can't punish a company for wanting to change and improve their service. Fair enough I'm sure they made many mistakes but what matters is how to they respond and change. I can't fault them so far. There's a lot of speculation and conjecture about this new product which I'm sure can be put to bed with a call. They even offered for me to come to their premises and use the machine. What more could you ask for?


----------



## GleemSpray

shq said:


> I'll wait until I receive my product and use it until I deliver my full verdict. You can't punish a company for wanting to change and improve their service. Fair enough I'm sure they made many mistakes but what matters is how to they respond and change. I can't fault them so far. There's a lot of speculation and conjecture about this new product which I'm sure can be put to bed with a call. They even offered for me to come to their premises and use the machine. What more could you ask for?


Those are very valid points and positive change is always welcome, but in situations like this the old adage holds true that "people buy people first and products second".

A poor reputation will always damage the sales of otherwise excellent products.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

shq said:


> I'll wait until I receive my product and use it until I deliver my full verdict. You can't punish a company for wanting to change and improve their service. Fair enough I'm sure they made many mistakes but what matters is how to they respond and change. I can't fault them so far. There's a lot of speculation and conjecture about this new product which I'm sure can be put to bed with a call. They even offered for me to come to their premises and use the machine. What more could you ask for?


I absolutely agree with you 100% but in this instance the history of how this company responds to its customers is the reason for the scepticism rather than any engineering doubts. There seems to be a great divide between people who have either had no issue with their products or contacted them with a sales enquiry, and those who have bought a product and found it to be either faulty or of poor quality. So basically they give the overall impression that they can't do enough for you, unless you have a problem with one of their products, in which case they don't want to know.

If they are making efforts to address these issues and rectify them then all well and good, nothing would give me greater pleasure than to be able to buy from small UK businesses that I trust, but they have no one to blame but themselves for this reputation and it is going to be very difficult for them to overcome it.


----------



## cadmunkey

I'd be willing to do a full review of one on here if Direct hoses wanted to give me a little bit of a discount? The hosereel pack at £259.99 looks sweet!


----------



## Short1e

I own one of these machines and I also owe a Kranzle K10. 

Not everyone has the time to put on detailed reviews of products or tools. Most of my photos/reviews (quick ones I'll add) go on Instagram. 

The machine is absolutely spot on and does definitely give my Kranzle a run for its money. Very good pressure, and works exactly how I need it to. The quick release attachments save time unscrewing/screwing them back on. 

Marcus is a spot on guy, and if you did take the time to contact him regarding one of his products he would give a detailed reply. He does have a unit, which is not far from where I live. I take my lances to Him to service for me (I've 5 from him - and yes all still work perfectly) 

If anyone is interested in a pressure washer from Direct Hoses, I have a 10% off code (Laura1216) 

I do not work for Direct Hoses - I am only a customer, but as they say "Sharing is Caring" and if you can help a fellow detailer out on saving some cash, there you go.


----------



## ICBM

Looking at the price and the spec, it would seem to be a bit of a bargain. My requirement is to replace an old Nilfisk 130 that seems to have the worlds stiffest hose. I quite like the idea of the wall mounted kit (saves me from having to do the inlaws patio). Given the price compared to a Kranzle does it for me. It will be used for my two cars and household so no need for industrial reliability.


----------



## shq

ICBM said:


> Looking at the price and the spec, it would seem to be a bit of a bargain. My requirement is to replace an old Nilfisk 130 that seems to have the worlds stiffest hose. I quite like the idea of the wall mounted kit (saves me from having to do the inlaws patio). Given the price compared to a Kranzle does it for me. It will be used for my two cars and household so no need for industrial reliability.


When I spoke to Marcus he said the machine was aimed at sitting between the Nilfisk/Karcher and the Kranzle offerings. Just a shame I'd already splashed out on a new Nilfisk just a matter of weeks ago otherwise I would've happily bit the bullet and given one of these a go.

Anyway my replacement hose arrived from directhoses today as expected. Will hopefully get it fitted tomorrow post a review of my experience up from start to end.


----------



## dholdi

I really want to like this bit of kit.
The reel, hose and wall mount kit is just what I'm after for my garage.
What really puts me off is the lack of response to the negative comments posted here and in a number of other threads around the forum.
Granted there are a couple of positive reports from people who live next door or are friends of the owner but even they refer to DW members wanting something for nothing.
Detailing World has @ 75,000 members, I would guess one or two of them would be in the market for a new pw, if we all bought one that would be £12 million of business.
I'm not suggesting that we all would buy one but imho that would be a market that if I was a businessman I would be interested in even if it only realised 10% - £1.2m.


----------



## steelghost

If you really are interested you've nothing to lose from giving the firm a call, make your own judgements.


----------



## cadmunkey

Looks like a negative post has been deleted from this thread this morning, its a shame as I was going to buy one of these after Christmas (once the missus calmed down from all my Black Friday spending!) :lol:


----------



## Mcpx

cadmunkey said:


> Looks like a negative post has been deleted from this thread this morning, its a shame as I was going to buy one of these after Christmas (once the missus calmed down from all my Black Friday spending!) :lol:


The same post was made on another relevant thread and has also been deleted. Curious.


----------



## cadmunkey

Maybe a new forum sponsor?
Although if he only just emailed them about it he does have to give them a chance to respond.


----------



## chongo

Mcpx said:


> The same post was made on another relevant thread and has also been deleted. Curious.


I was just about to say something about what the person said, and as I went to post it, his post had disappeared  or maybe the person PM one of the moderates to remove it, as he did say he sent them a email but had no response from them, so maybe they got back


----------



## Rebel007

I am also a previous customer of DH not for anything huge but have spent money with them (under £100) and had NO PROBLEMS at all.

In fact I had some help from DH themselves when I needed it and when I wanted to know some additional information as I was struggling (my own fault but I needed help with stripping and cleaning a snow foam lance) Steve from Wath was also more than willing to help me since he knew the equipment intimately. 

Had I believed everything I had read on these forums I might not have purchased from DH but I decided to give them a try as it is I have no issues and will undoubtedly purchase from them again, I might even get one of these pressure washers if my existing one decides to die (not in the near future I hope). 

This post might not help many but I have had good service and I am not a friend of anyone involved with Direct Hoses I also don't live near the company this is just my personal experience.


----------



## cadmunkey

Good to hear Rebel, I'm still tempted to get one.
Using my Nilfisk with the awful hose today did my head in.


----------



## sean ryan

I put the post up then i deleted it the reason why is because i didn't think it was fair that i never give them a chance to respond. I emailed them at 9am this morning and they got back to me at lunchtime so it was a quick enough response. The problem's i had with the pressure washer was that it was leaking at both end's where you attach your garden hose and at the other end where you attach your pressure washer hose then it started to smoke and lost all pressure keep in mind i only bought it at the end of november and that was the third time i used it so they are sending me out a new one and i will keep you posted.


----------



## Cookies

Cheers Sean. I've always said that the real measure of a company is how it deals with issues like this, so I'll be watching with interest to see whether or not the customer service side of things has improved. 

Hope you get sorted chum. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## sean ryan

Cookies said:


> Cheers Sean. I've always said that the real measure of a company is how it deals with issues like this, so I'll be watching with interest to see whether or not the customer service side of things has improved.
> 
> Hope you get sorted chum.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


I should have the new one by tuesday so i'll let you know how it go's buddy :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

sean ryan said:


> I should have the new one by tuesday so i'll let you know how it go's buddy :thumb:


Please do chum. Fingers crossed.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## gaswizards

Can somebody please give a decent review on one these and get a group buy sorted if the machine is as good as its spec suggests!


----------



## chongo

gaswizards said:


> Can somebody please give a decent review on one these and get a group buy sorted if the machine is as good as its spec suggests!


Why don't you go out and buy one


----------



## dholdi

chongo said:


> Why don't you go out and buy one


Because we aren't as flush as you


----------



## chongo

dholdi said:


> Because we aren't as flush as you


Who says am flush and how did you come up with that conclusion :wave:


----------



## dholdi

chongo said:


> Who says am flush and how did you come up with that conclusion :wave:


Amg 45 & a new golf or have I mixed you up with someone else


----------



## Mcpx

Direct Hoses reaction to a faulty machine is exactly the type of feedback that we need to see. Having read many posts about the company and experienced their customer services for myself, it seems that they always respond positively to pre-sales queries or praise but not so well to negative comments or complaints, and as Cooks said, the true test of a company is how it deals with problems rather than how it deals with success.

If they have reacted quickly and positively to Sean's issue then it shows that they are taking on board feedback and trying to improve, which can only be a good thing. If they can demonstrate that they have changed for the better then I would feel much more confident in considering this machine when I have to buy a new one next month.

Please keep us posted


----------



## chongo

dholdi said:


> Amg 45 & a new golf or have I mixed you up with someone else


Well life does have its perks you only live once so why not take full advantage of it. I sill pay a mortgage and have plenty of bills to pay each month :wall:
We both don't drink or smoke, but we have a love for nice cars that's all :thumb:


----------



## gaswizards

chongo said:


> Why don't you go out and buy one


I was meaning the guys that have already bought them! Hope that helps clear that up:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail

Steve has been here for some considerable time, helpful supportive and reliable, we should have no doubt in accepting what he has said. No mechanical product is infallible, so some ongoing maintenance may be necessary.

We all now await a viable review to accommodate the ethos of the Detailing World tradition.

John Tht.


----------



## sean ryan

Just got my replacement pressure washer and it has brass quick connect fitting's which are far better and more robust than the plastic one's it had previously. I would highly recommend it! I was speaking with Mark and he was extremely helpful, great customer service :thumb:


----------



## cadmunkey

sean ryan said:


> Just got my replacement pressure washer and it has brass quick connect fitting's which are far better and more robust than the plastic one's it had previously. I would highly recommend it! I was speaking with Mark and he was extremely helpful, great customer service :thumb:


Great to hear Sean :thumb:


----------



## cadmunkey

Just ordered the pressure washer and hose reel kit so will let you know what I think of it.
Got to be easier to use than the one I have now!


----------



## SandLake

Can anyone who has one of these pressure washers give some feedback on which hose type they went for and how good it is

standard is still a plastic outer , that will kink if you twist it,
reinforced has a wire running thru the inner to add strength , it still has the outer plastic skin , better at resisting twisting and kinking
rubber is twin wire reinforced and a rubber outer the strongest of them all

Rubber sounds the most hard wearing but is it still flexible - flexible enough to wind onto a reel?


----------



## Brian1612

I went for the 10m wire reinforced rubber and its a brilliant hose.


----------



## fozzy

I'm just waiting on the Nilfisk dying a death, it's just starting the tell tale signs so shouldn't be long now. I'll be getting one of these without hesitation, speck looks far better than anything around the price point, plus the little bonus of been withing shouting distance of the place


----------



## steve from wath

fozzy said:


> I'm just waiting on the Nilfisk dying a death, it's just starting the tell tale signs so shouldn't be long now. I'll be getting one of these without hesitation, speck looks far better than anything around the price point, plus the little bonus of been withing shouting distance of the place


call down to unit
you can have a play with one before and look at all options


----------



## cadmunkey

Mine arrived a couple of days ago, in fact the company delivered it themselves instead of using a courier which I thought was a nice touch. Haven't had time to install it yet as been out on site all week, not that it makes any difference with the constant crappy weather here in Yorkshire!


----------



## Brian1612

Little video of it in use.


----------



## fozzy

steve from wath said:


> call down to unit
> you can have a play with one before and look at all options


Will do Steve cheers, be nice to have a catch up


----------



## steve from wath

fozzy said:


> Will do Steve cheers, be nice to have a catch up


anytime pal
drop us a message


----------



## Graeme1

Steve can you ask your mate to actually pick the phone up and reply to emails. Looking to put a big order in but spoke to him once. Said he would email a price then never did. Now can't get hold of him.


----------



## cadmunkey

Doesnt seem to answer emails, but Ive rung a couple of times and always got an answer.


----------



## steve from wath

Graeme1 said:


> Steve can you ask your mate to actually pick the phone up and reply to emails. Looking to put a big order in but spoke to him once. Said he would email a price then never did. Now can't get hold of him.


use messenger app on thier website, phone is in the little office , across the hallway from workshop area,


----------



## scratcher

Just ordered one of these after my Nilfisk split a hose today. Looking forward to trying it out.
I thought it'd probably start to deteriorate now that one part had let go - it's 6 years old now.


----------



## bigup

my 10 year old Nilfisk has been on its way out for soem time

i was tempted by the Kranzle but cannot justify the price for just home use, so instead of opted for another nilfisk, ive ordered an all black 8 from DH.

looks great from the specs, will update when i get it and ordering experience etc.


----------



## cadmunkey

I got to finally use mine yesterday, first time we've seen a dry day in weeks.
Really impressed with the kit, the hose reel is so much easier to use than my old Nilfisk.
The nozzles you get with it are great, I also got the under chassis hose and it bangs out an amazing amount of pressure!


----------



## bigup

cadmunkey said:


> I got to finally use mine yesterday, first time we've seen a dry day in weeks.
> Really impressed with the kit, the hose reel is so much easier to use than my old Nilfisk.
> The nozzles you get with it are great, I also got the under chassis hose and it bangs out an amazing amount of pressure!


how have you mounted the hose reel?


----------



## steve_07

bigup said:


> how have you mounted the hose reel?


There is an option to buy one with a reel. Either a plastic or rubber hose.


----------



## Short1e

If anyone is after the new Pressure Washer from Direct Hoses, use code: laura0217 for some discount :thumb:


----------



## Deje

This guy is like Jesus, everyone has heard about him, many have tried to make contact, and a few states that he has answered back.


----------



## bigup

Quick update. 

Ordered Monday 20th Feb at 9am and arrived yesterday (24th)

Not had chance to use it but came boxed up securely. Heavy tough !


----------



## ffrs1444

Anyon got a email for directhoses they never answer the eBay one


----------



## tek78

bigup said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Ordered Monday 20th Feb at 9am and arrived yesterday (24th)
> 
> Not had chance to use it but came boxed up securely. Heavy tough !


Little question
Your order remain unfulfilled or change status before arrival???

Inviato dal mio Moto G (4) utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

tek78 said:


> Little question
> Your order remain unfulfilled or change status before arrival???
> 
> Inviato dal mio Moto G (4) utilizzando Tapatalk


It was unfulfilled until the day it was despatched ,


----------



## Rundie

Deje said:


> This guy is like Jesus, everyone has heard about him, many have tried to make contact, and a few states that he has answered back.


Don't really bode well for any warranty issues does it.....


----------



## Peirre

I get the impression that there are lots of people interested in buying but no one is willing to be at the front of the queue until there's solid evidence of customer support and parts availability


----------



## Deje

Rundie said:


> Don't really bode well for any warranty issues does it.....


His stuff is good quality, I think, but in my case I got a product wrongly supplied , it took forever to fix when he might respond to one of every 10 e-mails, and it is not an exaggeration.


----------



## Mcpx

Peirre said:


> I get the impression that there are lots of people interested in buying but no one is willing to be at the front of the queue until there's solid evidence of customer support and parts availability


I think everyone agrees that the machine looks great and will be reliable, but the company supplying it continue to demonstrate poor customer service, from failing to sort issues out to failing to even answer the phone.


----------



## steve_07

I think I'm going to pull the trigger tonight on this machine. People have been receiving them and any problems have eventually been sorted. Hopefully as they become more popular they will become more alert.


----------



## Short1e

New code for Direct Hoses

Laura0317

It's valid until 31st March :thumb:


----------



## nilitara

Looking to buy one of these in the next day or so, does anyone know if they will draw water from a butt? I need a final rinse stage where I live due to the hard water issues!

My modest Karcher did this, I'm hoping the Black 8 can do too?

Nige


----------



## Alfieharley1

nilitara said:


> Looking to buy one of these in the next day or so, does anyone know if they will draw water from a butt? I need a final rinse stage where I live due to the hard water issues!
> 
> My modest Karcher did this, I'm hoping the Black 8 can do too?
> 
> Nige


Hey Nige

Yes they do mate come with everything to do this with. To be honest though I have not tried it yet as do not require too. They are a fantastic machine got to say. I have used it a few times even on my Sandstone Slabs after a hard winter and destroyed the dirt on them


----------



## Mattb23

Mcpx said:


> I think everyone agrees that the machine looks great and will be reliable, but the company supplying it continue to demonstrate poor customer service, from failing to sort issues out to failing to even answer the phone.


I got one to review ill be posting my findings shortly.


----------



## kentphil

Mattb23 said:


> I got one to review ill be posting my findings shortly.


I was looking to order one of these in the near future, should I wait?.


----------



## bigup

used mine for the first time today

great quality, its very small but kicks a punch

not as loud of my old nilfisk, the quick release connectors are a nice touch

need to get used to the short lance

overall very happy with it. lets hope it lasts years!


----------



## Mcpx

bigup said:


> used mine for the first time today
> 
> great quality, its very small but kicks a punch
> 
> not as loud of my old nilfisk, the quick release connectors are a nice touch
> 
> need to get used to the short lance
> 
> overall very happy with it. lets hope it lasts years!


Is the hose to machine connection quick release, or is it hose to gun, or both?

With the hose reel option a quick release from the machine to the hose would seem a bit pointless as anyone using a reel is likely to have it permanently mounted. My worry is that the hose to gun connection looks like it's a screw thread, meaning that unless you are going to screw and unscrew the trigger gun each time you use it then you will be dragging it across the floor as you wind in the hose, which is not going to do it much good.

If there is a quick release gun/lance then this jumps up my list (currently trailing behind Nilfisk E140/Karcher K7 Compact/Karcher K5 Full Control Plus) otherwise it's still at the bottom.


----------



## bigup

Mcpx said:


> Is the hose to machine connection quick release, or is it hose to gun, or both?
> 
> With the hose reel option a quick release from the machine to the hose would seem a bit pointless as anyone using a reel is likely to have it permanently mounted. My worry is that the hose to gun connection looks like it's a screw thread, meaning that unless you are going to screw and unscrew the trigger gun each time you use it then you will be dragging it across the floor as you wind in the hose, which is not going to do it much good.
> 
> If there is a quick release gun/lance then this jumps up my list (currently trailing behind Nilfisk E140/Karcher K7 Compact/Karcher K5 Full Control Plus) otherwise it's still at the bottom.


It's all quick release apart from gun to hose end 
which is screw (not sure why they didn't make this quick release)


----------



## Mcpx

bigup said:


> It's all quick release apart from gun to hose end
> which is screw (not sure why they didn't make this quick release)


That's what I thought, thanks for the reply. Crossed this one off my list for good now.


----------



## mwat5on

Mcpx said:


> That's what I thought, thanks for the reply. Crossed this one off my list for good now.


You could always fit a quick release yourself... they're only about £7 on eBay?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Isn't it spring loaded so it reels itself in like a measuring tape?


----------



## justinio

The reel isn't spring loaded. You just wind it back in again. Spring loaded would be a bad idea.


----------



## Mcpx

mwat5on said:


> You could always fit a quick release yourself... they're only about £7 on eBay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


True enough, but for 280 quid I shouldn't have to. I do have much greater concerns about buying this machine though, so I'll give it a miss.


----------



## mwat5on

Mcpx said:


> True enough, but for 280 quid I shouldn't have to. I do have much greater concerns about buying this machine though, so I'll give it a miss.


It sounds like a lot of people share your concerns

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

My direct hose pressure washer cost £186.99 delivered with 20m rubber hose and snow foam Lance. 

It's seriously good quality and feels premium. 

The only other washer I'd have is the kranzle k7 but it's out if my budget with it being £400 or so


----------



## Brian1612

justinio said:


> The reel isn't spring loaded. You just wind it back in again. Spring loaded would be a bad idea.


Would solve the issue of dragging the gun along the floor. Agreed that is a bit of a pain for anyone wanting the wall mounted hose. Mines so far has been faultless other than the karcher adaptor leaking a little. That has already been addressed with a new one sent out 

Certainly a far better piece of kit than the 2 karchers before it.


----------



## Yellow Dave

I emailed directhoses 3 times over 3 weeks asking questions before I made a purchase for hoses and a new gun, was also considering this washer with real system for this summer. 

Never once got a reply and they had been processing and posting orders as seen on here and Ebay. I was a happy previous customer but have gone elsewhere now.


----------



## dholdi

justinio said:


> Spring loaded would be a bad idea.


Why do you say that ?
I've blagged a 20m retractable airline that I am going to convert to pressure washer duties.


----------



## tek78

Yellow Dave said:


> I emailed directhoses 3 times over 3 weeks asking questions before I made a purchase for hoses and a new gun, was also considering this washer with real system for this summer.
> 
> Never once got a reply and they had been processing and posting orders as seen on here and Ebay. I was a happy previous customer but have gone elsewhere now.


Contacted them via Messenger and they answer me after 2 ours

Inviato dal mio Moto G (4) utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

Yellow Dave said:


> I emailed directhoses 3 times over 3 weeks asking questions before I made a purchase for hoses and a new gun, was also considering this washer with real system for this summer.
> 
> Never once got a reply and they had been processing and posting orders as seen on here and Ebay. I was a happy previous customer but have gone elsewhere now.


Maybe steve from wath can relay this back to DH

They definitely do need to be replying to emails.


----------



## Yellow Dave

tek78 said:


> Contacted them via Messenger and they answer me after 2 ours
> 
> Inviato dal mio Moto G (4) utilizzando Tapatalk


Messenger?


----------



## justinio

dholdi said:


> Why do you say that ?
> I've blagged a 20m retractable airline that I am going to convert to pressure washer duties.


You would constantly be pulling against the hose to stop it retracting. This would increase the risk of the hose touching the cars paintwork as you worked around it.

Much better to have the hose on the floor where it can't do any damage to the car.


----------



## justinio

Yellow Dave said:


> Messenger?


They have a chat via Facebook messenger thing on their website.


----------



## tek78

Exactly 

Inviato dal mio Moto G (4) utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi

justinio said:


> You would constantly be pulling against the hose to stop it retracting. This would increase the risk of the hose touching the cars paintwork as you worked around it.
> 
> Much better to have the hose on the floor where it can't do any damage to the car.


If they worked like that then I would agree with you.
However every one I have come across, including the one I am going to modify has a ratchet that stops the hose when you have pulled out enough.
To retract you give it a slight tug to release the ratchet.
As long as enough hose is pulled out then there's no danger of it self retracting.


----------



## ianFRST

justinio said:


> You would constantly be pulling against the hose to stop it retracting. This would increase the risk of the hose touching the cars paintwork as you worked around it.
> 
> Much better to have the hose on the floor where it can't do any damage to the car.


thats not how a retractable hose works :thumb:


----------



## bigbruiser

Any update on people thoughts may pull the trigger on one next week


----------



## Mattb23

bigbruiser said:


> Any update on people thoughts may pull the trigger on one next week


Personally i wouldnt but thats just me.


----------



## bigbruiser

Mattb23 said:


> Personally i wouldnt but thats just me.


Did you get your review done? if so are posting findings


----------



## dholdi

Mattb23 said:


> I got one to review ill be posting my findings shortly.





Mattb23 said:


> Personally i wouldnt but thats just me.


Further expansion on your findings would be good.


----------



## justinio

No regrets here.


----------



## Mattb23

dholdi said:


> Further expansion on your findings would be good.


PM me, will be doing a review shortly but untill then i can tell you via PM


----------



## Whyte

Evening Mattb23 could you please drop me a pm also interested in the all black 8 but interested to hear from someone with first hand experience


----------



## Whyte

Sorry I meant to say i cant pm due to the post count being too low, need to post more and not just read &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Mattb23

Whyte said:


> Sorry I meant to say i cant pm due to the post count being too low, need to post more and not just read ��


its very easy to just read stuff on here and not actually post anything.

ive dropped you a PM if anyone else would like to hear abit of a pre review but it goes up a weekend ill be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## tek78

If you send me a PM i'm pleasured to read your opinions about the AB8.
I've purchased one about three weeks ago and i think it's a good pressure washer but i like to read a professional review.

Sorry in advance for my english, i'm from Italy...

Sended from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb23

Review will be posted over weekend.


----------



## bigbruiser

Mattb23 said:


> Review will be posted over weekend.


I got your PM thank you will read the review and then make a choice next week :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

Find myself getting increasingly annoyed with the current customer service being provided. The machine has been faultless but the Karcher adaptor leaks when in use. A message was sent and after a few days I finally got a reply saying he was out of office for a few days and he will get a replacement sent out ASAP. That is almost 2 weeks now and no replacement. Have tried phoning with no answer, have sent several FB messages that have been read and ignored. 

Finally sent an angry email and will be requesting a refund unless he sorts out the issue for Saturday. That is 2 weekends in a row now I have wanted to clean the driveway and haven't been able to... Not happy at all.


----------



## helicopter pat

Brian1612 said:


> Find myself getting increasingly annoyed with the current customer service being provided. The machine has been faultless but the Karcher adaptor leaks when in use. A message was sent and after a few days I finally got a reply saying he was out of office for a few days and he will get a replacement sent out ASAP. That is almost 2 weeks now and no replacement. Have tried phoning with no answer, have sent several FB messages that have been read and ignored.
> 
> Finally sent an angry email and will be requesting a refund unless he sorts out the issue for Saturday. That is 2 weekends in a row now I have wanted to clean the driveway and haven't been able to... Not happy at all.


Its would seem that the standard of customer service has not changed.


----------



## Mattb23

Brian1612 said:


> Find myself getting increasingly annoyed with the current customer service being provided. The machine has been faultless but the Karcher adaptor leaks when in use. A message was sent and after a few days I finally got a reply saying he was out of office for a few days and he will get a replacement sent out ASAP. That is almost 2 weeks now and no replacement. Have tried phoning with no answer, have sent several FB messages that have been read and ignored.
> 
> Finally sent an angry email and will be requesting a refund unless he sorts out the issue for Saturday. That is 2 weekends in a row now I have wanted to clean the driveway and haven't been able to... Not happy at all.


The customer service is shocking, even when he is there. 2 weeks thats nothing try 4 months.

I have his personal phone number im not going to give it out to everyone willy nilly as thats unfair but if you would like it Brian ill help you out.


----------



## Brian1612

Thanks for the offer Matt but hopefully won't be needed. Replies to me earlier today and assured one is being sent out today. Will see if it arrives before Saturday and update you guys here.


----------



## Mcpx

Brian1612 said:


> Find myself getting increasingly annoyed with the current customer service being provided. The machine has been faultless but the Karcher adaptor leaks when in use. A message was sent and after a few days I finally got a reply saying he was out of office for a few days and he will get a replacement sent out ASAP. That is almost 2 weeks now and no replacement. Have tried phoning with no answer, have sent several FB messages that have been read and ignored.
> 
> Finally sent an angry email and will be requesting a refund unless he sorts out the issue for Saturday. That is 2 weekends in a row now I have wanted to clean the driveway and haven't been able to... Not happy at all.


Looking forward to Matt's review but no matter how good the machine is in practice (and it is apparently very good), I think this pretty much confirms everyone's doubts. Such a shame.


----------



## Mattb23

Thanks, dont create too much hype tho haha. 

Pm if me if you want details before i post the review.


----------



## neilmcl

Just post it already


----------



## Mattb23

neilmcl said:


> Just post it already


weekend, need pictures to support what im saying.


----------



## bigbruiser

You know what i have made my mind up, im going with K4 for £160 to my door and £50 for a hose from qwashers.
having owned my own business i would be ashamed to offer the customer service i am reading even if the product was great i would rather spend my money else where.
vote with your wallets he lost 1 customer here for sure


----------



## bigup

used the pressure washer for the second time this week

to be fair i have no issues with it, its small, solid, gives great pressure, 

you just have to get used to the shorter lance.

everything works fine

i guess the only issue here is Customer Service and after sales support

has anyone sent DH a copy of this thread? maybe will give him a nudge to be bit more active


----------



## Mattb23

bigup said:


> used the pressure washer for the second time this week
> 
> to be fair i have no issues with it, its small, solid, gives great pressure,
> 
> you just have to get used to the shorter lance.
> 
> everything works fine
> 
> i guess the only issue here is Customer Service and after sales support
> 
> has anyone sent DH a copy of this thread? maybe will give him a nudge to be bit more active


Not what i found but to be fair i suppose if your machine comes with no issues then you wont have any issues, thats what ive been telling people anyway


----------



## bigbruiser

bigup said:


> used the pressure washer for the second time this week
> 
> has anyone sent DH a copy of this thread? maybe will give him a nudge to be bit more active


He knows about this thread his friend that works/helps in the shop steve used to post in this thread and has no doubt spoke about it.

No matter how busy i was or how many years in the trade i had i would have straight on here to set the record good or bad, to me translate's into CBA


----------



## Brian1612

Got my replacement karcher adaptor. Just gotta test it for leaks tomorrow.


----------



## Mcpx

Brian1612 said:


> Got my replacement karcher adaptor. Just gotta test it for leaks tomorrow.


Is it my imagination or do lots of these issues that have been going on for a few weeks suddenly get resolved once they are mentioned on here?


----------



## tek78

Probably...

Sended from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

Brian1612 said:


> Got my replacement karcher adaptor. Just gotta test it for leaks tomorrow.


How long did you wait for the replacement part mate? Was communication done by email or Facebook chat?

Just out of interest for other people really. Thanks


----------



## neilmcl

Mattb23 said:


> weekend, need pictures to support what im saying.


Got anywhere with that review yet :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

bigup said:


> How long did you wait for the replacement part mate? Was communication done by email or Facebook chat?
> 
> Just out of interest for other people really. Thanks


Over 2 weeks from when I first told them of the issue via facebook messenger. Took a few days for reply to my first message, followed up with a video of the issue and they replied back to say a new one would be sent out. Nothing arrived, I sent another message asking and e said he would enquire further as it should have been sent. Few days later, no reply back... I sent a blunt message saying I expected it by the end of the week or I would like a full refund. It arrived on the Thursday, tried it out at the weekend and it's working fine so far. It really is a terrific machine but the customer service and speed in which issues are fixed is far too slow.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

its not just issues with this new pressure washer, i have seen people have had problems with the hoses and customer service in the past and nothing has been done to improve it.


----------



## ollienoclue

When my cheap K2 dies, which I fully expect at some point down the road, I will buya Kranzle, end of story.


----------



## dholdi

I guess its in here somewhere.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=78737

Not having seen the review I'd be speculating as to which rule it contravenes.

Maybe a mod could enlighten us ?


----------



## Brian1612

I read the review and the only thing I agree with personally is the customer service. It is bordering on non existent at times. My own issue with the Karcher attachment got fixed eventually but when something that should take a few days at most to sort takes 3 weeks it does anger you a little. 

The machine itself is a superb bit of kit and not had any quality issues. It is a shame the machine is being held back by the people selling it though. Direct hoses really need to up the game when it comes to dealing with paying customers.


----------



## Mattb23

Brian1612 said:


> I read the review and the only thing I agree with personally is the customer service. It is bordering on non existent at times. My own issue with the Karcher attachment got fixed eventually but when something that should take a few days at most to sort takes 3 weeks it does anger you a little.
> 
> The machine itself is a superb bit of kit and not had any quality issues. It is a shame the machine is being held back by the people selling it though. Direct hoses really need to up the game when it comes to dealing with paying customers.


Would you like to share with DW what you just sent me on social media :lol:


----------



## Brian1612

Mattb23 said:


> Would you like to share with DW what you just sent me on social media :lol:


Completely jinxed myself. Machine is now useless. Water spurting out the casing from hairline cracks and the pressure is gone. This is only weeks after the Karcher adaptor started leaking. The fact that it took 3 weeks to sort that out made my mind up quite easily that I have requested a refund.

After an almost instant reply to my video showing the faulty machine and agreeing for the machine to be collected and myself refunded, they have gone quiet again. No confirmed time for when Parcel Force will come and collect the machine. Direct Hoses have until Friday to collect it, after that I am putting a claim in with Paypal and getting my money back that way as I just forked out for a K4 Premium and now need the money for the All Black 8 ASAP.


----------



## steelghost

Brian1612 said:


> Completely jinxed myself. Machine is now useless. Water spurting out the casing from hairline cracks and the pressure is gone.


Oh dear. That's.... disappointing


----------



## steve_07

Glad I didn't get one now. Service from them is terrible. If only qwashers did a pressure washer haha


----------



## mwat5on

steve_07 said:


> Glad I didn't get one now. Service from them is terrible. If only qwashers did a pressure washer haha


They do a few Kranzle machines 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mwat5on

Brian1612 said:


> Completely jinxed myself. Machine is now useless. Water spurting out the casing from hairline cracks and the pressure is gone. This is only weeks after the Karcher adaptor started leaking. The fact that it took 3 weeks to sort that out made my mind up quite easily that I have requested a refund.
> 
> After an almost instant reply to my video showing the faulty machine and agreeing for the machine to be collected and myself refunded, they have gone quiet again. No confirmed time for when Parcel Force will come and collect the machine. Direct Hoses have until Friday to collect it, after that I am putting a claim in with Paypal and getting my money back that way as I just forked out for a K4 Premium and now need the money for the All Black 8 ASAP.


Decision made .... I won't be making the same mistake and buying one of these units.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

steve_07 said:


> If only qwashers did a pressure washer haha


They do sell PWs...Honda petrol ones, Kranzles, Mac Internationals (starting at £600!)

My point being that their cheapest machine is the Kranzle K1050P at £370. If you think about the equivalent machines at that price in the other brands, you're talking about the Nilfisk P150, the Karcher HD 5/11 P or K5 Premium.

I think this is about the price level at which the manufacturer is not having to cut significant corners on quality or reliability (or service!).


----------



## steve_07

steelghost said:


> They do sell PWs...Honda petrol ones, Kranzles, Mac Internationals (starting at £600!)
> 
> My point being that their cheapest machine is the Kranzle K1050P at £370. If you think about the equivalent machines at that price in the other brands, you're talking about the Nilfisk P150, the Karcher HD 5/11 P or K5 Premium.
> 
> I think this is about the price level at which the manufacturer is not having to cut significant corners on quality or reliability (or service!).


I knew they sold kranzles. I meant if they did their own branded one.


----------



## steelghost

steve_07 said:


> I knew they sold kranzles. I meant if they did their own branded one.


Sure - the point I was trying to make was that of the ones they do sell, almost none of them are what might be considered a "normal" power washer on here; it looks like Qwashers mostly sell to trade, and as such they only want to sell gear that is reliable / isn't going to give them a headache, or that they can get service parts for - and that level of quality and support is only available (it would appear) when you're paying ~£350 or more.


----------



## Puntoboy

I was very tempted to get one of these PWs following the good reviews I've seen so far. But after my last buying experience with Direct Hoses (Dealing with Marcus via Steve) and reading Brian's comments above I won't be making a purchase from them. 

I'll be putting my money towards a Kranzle I think.


----------



## GleemSpray

Brian1612 said:


> Completely jinxed myself. Machine is now useless. Water spurting out the casing from hairline cracks and the pressure is gone. This is only weeks after the Karcher adaptor started leaking. The fact that it took 3 weeks to sort that out made my mind up quite easily that I have requested a refund.
> 
> After an almost instant reply to my video showing the faulty machine and agreeing for the machine to be collected and myself refunded, they have gone quiet again. No confirmed time for when Parcel Force will come and collect the machine. Direct Hoses have until Friday to collect it, after that I am putting a claim in with Paypal and getting my money back that way as I just forked out for a K4 Premium and now need the money for the All Black 8 ASAP.


From my own experience of the K4 Premium, the 5 year warranty is based purely on the till receipt from when you bought it, regardless of whether you register it with Karcher, so can i suggest that you take a scan / photocopy of the till receipt now whilst its still legible ?.

Fortunately i had already done that as my B&Q receipt had faded to almost nothing after 3 years when my K4 developed a leak :doublesho

Karcher were fine with a photocopy of the receipt though and just said to take it with the PW to my nearest Karcher service centre and it was repaired within their 24 hour target too


----------



## Brian1612

GleemSpray said:


> From my own experience of the K4 Premium, the 5 year warranty is based purely on the till receipt from when you bought it, regardless of whether you register it with Karcher, so can i suggest that you take a scan / photocopy of the till receipt now whilst its still legible ?.
> 
> Fortunately i had already done that as my B&Q receipt had faded to almost nothing after 3 years when my K4 developed a leak :doublesho
> 
> Karcher were fine with a photocopy of the receipt though and just said to take it with the PW to my nearest Karcher service centre and it was repaired within their 24 hour target too


Thanks Gleem! Argos sent me the receipt via email also so all good on that front :thumb:


----------



## bigup

Chaps my all black 8 washer is pulsating , used to work fine but last 2 times I've used it it's started to pulsate when only in use, ie when trigger is pressed. 

I always prime and washer is used around twice a month at most to wash one car. I have a rubber 20m washer hose 

I've checked for kinks in the water hose pipe and also swapped the hose lock ends to straight through instead of the auto stop ends to no avail.

No one is using water in the house either when it happens. Today it was unbearable .

Any ideas ?


----------



## Cookies

Uh oh - sounds to me like there's either a leaky seal, or the pump is failing. I think you're going to have to give Direct Hoses a shout to see if they will carry out a warranty repair. This will be a test of their mettle. 

Hope you manage to get it sorted bud. 

Cooks


----------



## Deadshot

I have tried to contact them about buying one on email, web form, Facebook all with no reply was about 3 weeks ago. Then I found all the threads about the bad customer service glad I didn't get one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

ive sent them an email with regards to the pulsating Direct all black 8

will see what happens, will keep you informed.


----------



## Brian1612

Good luck Big


----------



## bigup

an update

Marcus replied to my email and asked me to check the nozzle for any dirt.

gave the nozzle end a good wash out and used a paper clip to ensure nothing there, tried it again and low and behold, back to full power

not sure if it was a fluke or not but i will keep my eye on it during my next wash


----------



## steelghost

So, anyone still running one of these machines?


----------



## Short1e

:wave:



steelghost said:


> So, anyone still running one of these machines?


----------



## Leebo310

Short1e said:


> I own one of these machines and I also owe a Kranzle K10.
> 
> Not everyone has the time to put on detailed reviews of products or tools. Most of my photos/reviews (quick ones I'll add) go on Instagram.
> 
> The machine is absolutely spot on and does definitely give my Kranzle a run for its money. Very good pressure, and works exactly how I need it to. The quick release attachments save time unscrewing/screwing them back on.
> 
> Marcus is a spot on guy, and if you did take the time to contact him regarding one of his products he would give a detailed reply. He does have a unit, which is not far from where I live. I take my lances to Him to service for me (I've 5 from him - and yes all still work perfectly)
> 
> If anyone is interested in a pressure washer from Direct Hoses, I have a 10% off code (Laura1216)
> 
> I do not work for Direct Hoses - I am only a customer, but as they say "Sharing is Caring" and if you can help a fellow detailer out on saving some cash, there you go.


Appreciate this thread is a bit old but I'm just about to order one of the DH pressure washers and wondered if there was another discount code to use??:wave: 
I've tried the one above but says it's no longer recognised...


----------



## Simz

Just give the man a call and work something out, he is a joy to deal with and did me a good deal (but i did go in person).


----------



## Leebo310

Simz said:


> Just give the man a call and work something out, he is a joy to deal with and did me a good deal (but i did go in person).


Cheers mate and glad to hear yours is still going well! 
What package did you go for if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Leebo310 said:


> Cheers mate and glad to hear yours is still going well!
> What package did you go for if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it was the detailers pack mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

Simz said:


> I believe it was the detailers pack mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stuff, that's the one I'm looking at. Seems a decent package and then I was going to go for the 15m hose too. 
Have you got the 8 or the newer 9 that's on there now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Leebo310 said:


> Good stuff, that's the one I'm looking at. Seems a decent package and then I was going to go for the 15m hose too.
> Have you got the 8 or the newer 9 that's on there now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delay I've been up to my nuts,I have the 8 mate and it's absolutely fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

Simz said:


> Sorry for the delay I've been up to my nuts,I have the 8 mate and it's absolutely fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries buddy  I ended up going for the 9 and am absolutely loving it, awesome bit of kit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipps

I would have liked to buy one of these and support an independent business.

However, without more information out there, I simply cannot take a blind risk.

A Kärcher K4 with 5-year warranty and after sales service makes more sense.

Apologies for resurrecting an old thread. It must be that time of the year!


----------

